# iPad chez Carrefour



## pinkipou (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à  tous, juste pour vous dire que j'ai constaté que l'iPad était en vente chez Carrefour Montesson (78) . J'ai vu ça ce soir en faisant mes courses.

Il y en avait deux en démonstration que l'on pouvait manipuler. De plus il y en avait en libre service, et hop dans le caddie !

On arrête pas le progrès


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2010)

rien ne les arrétes à carrouf ca fait un sacrés caddy congéle pas les applications
lol:rateau::rateau:


----------

